# My First Watch



## Strumpa (May 27, 2010)

Hello everyone!

I am a 19 year old regular guy who is going to buy my first watch very soon. I've been looking around a bit and found some watches that I like.

My budget is about $400. It's my first watch and I'm pretty young so I dont want to buy anything too expensive in case I break it or something.

I've been looking mostly on diver watches since I like their straps but I also like leather straps if they match the rest of the watch good.

The Seiko Black Monster is the first watch I really liked. I've only seen it on-line though but it looks really great and I've read good things about it. Altough, I want a watch that I can wear with anything, the black monster seems to be very big and I dont think it will match all outfits.

Then I looked at some Oleech & Wajs watches, one that looked really good is the Cougar Commander, http://www.gnomonwatches.com/Ollech&WajsCougarCommander.html.

Someone on another forum told me that O&W are better quality than the Seiko etc. and the Cougar seems to fit almost any clothing that I might use.

I like the watches to be pretty "clean", not so much unnecessary stuff like compass etc.

You guys seem to be really great at watches so I was thinking if you could give me some of your opinions? I would really like suggestions on other watches than these I wrote here!

I also need advice to where to buy watches, I know chronograph.com is good for seikos and gnomonwatches for O&W but I dont know any other trustworthy sites.

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2010)

you could consider this:

http://www.crunchgear.com/2010/03/09/review-suunto-core-light-black/

i own one, as well as another few watches, and i think that they're great!

you get an altimeter, depth meter, compass, barometer, temperature reading, sunrise and sunset times, an alarm, stopwatch, timer, memory logs, ...the whole works

very clear display too


----------



## Strumpa (May 27, 2010)

That looked like a really nice watch but it's not for me. I dont want all those features since I know I wont use them. I just want the main feature, telling time altough i wouldnt mind date and day features if they are well implemented into the design.

Thanks anyway


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Seiko makes tough, accurate and reliable watches And you get good bang for your buck. But in this instance, Monster v Commander, I feel you get all that plus a bit of Kudos with the O & W. Not to mention that it features the trusty ETA 2824-2 automatic 25 jewel movement and its styling is more versatile. To me it's the O & W hands down!


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

Hmm, here is my take - The O&W above is good - and should be considered. Here are some alternatives

(1) Orient star

(2) Christopher ward Pilots watch or diver

(3) Invicta 8926 (if you live in US - 70 dollars or so) as a second watch. I have one, you will not be disappointed.

(4) Seiko Monster - you won't go wrong with there.

(5) RLT - check this forums rlt button - one of the swiss movement versions. Hand built, nice good quality watches.

(6) If you could add another 50 - 70 dollars, something from steinheart - pilots watch ++

(7) Consider Tissot


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

KC has some good suggestions.

The Christopher Ward Pilots (the C8 also features the 2824 movement), the Steinhart and Tissot all get my vote.

RLT is definitely something for you to look at.

I don't really know anything about Invicta or Orient so I can't speak there.

There's plenty for you to work with in what you have here.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Don't come much cleaner than this. If you can find one (Pulsar PHX221), consider instant strap change because they come with a rather unattractive, IMHO, camo cloth strap.


----------



## Strumpa (May 27, 2010)

This is terrible, I cant decide which one I like best 

They are all great watches. I will look at them all and see if I can decide. Hopefully I can!


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Strumpa said:


> This is terrible, I cant decide which one I like best
> 
> They are all great watches. I will look at them all and see if I can decide. Hopefully I can!


Sounds like you are about to fall victim to MWS (multiple watch syndrome) :lol: , a condition from which most of us here suffer to varying degrees. :cheers:


----------



## Strumpa (May 27, 2010)

normdiaz said:


> Sounds like you are about to fall victim to MWS (multiple watch syndrome) :lol: , a condition from which most of us here suffer to varying degrees. :cheers:


I guess the only cure is to buy them all? Which I certainly cannot afford


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

If you're anything like me, Once you get the first one, it will be just the beginning, not the end. As for the Orient and Invicta - these are options that will not spend your entire budget in one go, more like 100 dollars or so of it. If you want to spend the entire lot on one watch then these are not for you - and of course the movements in them are not as good as the eta.

Can I think of any others hmm -

(1) Swiss army / Wenger

(2) Second hand Oris tt diver

good luck mate. Keep us informed on which one you choose.


----------



## Measch (Apr 27, 2010)

Bit out of budget but this is clean as you'll get.

http://www.stowa.de/shop/cgi-bin/lshop.cgi?action=showdetail&wkid=6616&ls=e&nc=1275240520-6992&rubnum=flieger&artnum=fliegerohnelogo&file=&gesamt_zeilen=Tshowrub--flieger


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

kc104 said:


> As for the Orient and Invicta - these are options that will not spend your entire budget in one go more like 100 dollars or so of it.


The higher-end Orients (Orient Star, Orient Star Royale) could easily "blow" that budget. (Invictas -- no comment.) 

In any event, it's difficult to select a watch that will do all things in all situations (which is why many members own at least one "beater" watch). Good luck, and I hope I/we haven't added to your confusion. Just relax and have a nice glass of wine. :wine:


----------



## Strumpa (May 27, 2010)

Thank you for all advice! I read what you guys wrote, I want to buy just one watch for about $400.

I've been sitting this whole day just looking at watches and I really looked at the ones you recommended.

Here are the ones that I really liked and seriously consider buying. I understand if you dont want to look through them all but I hope that gives you a good perception of what kinds of watches I like ^_^

O&W Cougar Commander http://www.gnomonwatches.com/Ollech&WajsCougarCommander.html

CW C8 http://www.christopherward.co.uk/c8skk.html#

CW C5 http://www.christopherward.co.uk/limited-editions/c5akk.html

Seiko Black Monster http://www.chronograph.com/store/mli_viewItem.asp?idproduct=174

Steinhart Ocean 1 Vintage http://www.gnomonwatches.com/SteinhartOcean1Vintage.html

Wenger GST http://www.wengerna.com/gst-78235

GST Bracelet http://www.wengerna.com/gst-78236

Wenger Alpine http://www.wengerna.com/alpine-70485

Alpine Black Dial / Stainless Steel Bracelet http://www.wengerna.com/alpine-70487

Alpine Black Dial Black Strap http://www.wengerna.com/alpine-70475

I will look through all these with my mother, hopefully she can help me decide which one is the best one for me but I would still like your advice!!!

Also, I forgot to tell you, since this is my first and probably only watch in a few years, I want to be able to use it with casual clothes, suits etc.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Strumpa, if you can't decide, try the Invicta 8926 (Japanese Miyota one-direction auto wind), then you have more money left for alternate straps (a nice Hirsch leather, and a Corvus Bond striped nylon, which our host sells at a nice bargain price), etc. If you must spend your whole budget, Invicta makes a model with a Swiss movement, 9937 IIRC. Both available from Amazon with free shipping. They had a similar Orient model, but current unavailable.

Amazon has a wide array of Seikos and others ... you can search under the TYPE of watch you want (e.g. analog, auto, waterproof).

That's if you want an auto diver. I didn't notice you mentioning if you preferred auto or quartz, analog or combo analog-digital, chronograph for timing things, alarm function, world time or 2nd time zone (some of do use such things for military or business needs), etc. It can help immensely if you narrow that down ... or simply settle upon a style you want. I can tell you that most any Seiko will not disappoint, I've got several that I've bought over the years. Citizen seems to have some nice ones too. I've been seeing some Kenneth Cole and other fashion brands that almost certainly have Miyota or Sea-Gull movements in them.

If you're in a city/state in which there's a *Costco*, get a membership and look in the watch case. They sell at a pretty nice discount, but like computers the selection is limited. A wide variety of price ranges, though, from $59 to $2000 for an Omega. Superb return policy as well. (I've been a member for 16 years, so I'm a little biased.)

BTW, steer away from Stuhrling. I bought one off Amazon and returned it next business day for lousy quality issues. You can see my pics of it, searching on amazon.com for my photo gallery.

Happy hunting!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Strumpa said:


> I will look through all these with my mother, hopefully she can help me decide which one is the best one


 

Are you really 19

:lol: :lol:


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

Hmm, an interesting list you have there. The Christopher ward c8 is one that I may purchase next. This is a pilots watch with leather strap. It is quite big. This is not like the Seiko monster, which is a divers watch. Smallish dial, and very tough. So a few points to remember -

(1) Are you going to go in the water - if so, the christopher ward is a no no - infact any with a leather strap (unless it is completely water proof, which non of your ones on the list are).

(1b) Even if you don't go in the water - what about hot days when you sweat a lot. Of course you can still wear leather strap when sweating but they do not cope that well with them.

(2) How rough are you going to be with it - play sports, sex, running. If so, you need something that can put up with some punishment. A diver type watch would be best for this.

(3) Dress - this means, when you go out to dinner or wear a suit. You can get away with a diver for dress, but something like the Christopher ward C5 will go best for this.

Indeed with is why many of us have multiple watches, for multiple occasions. A Beater for every day use and a dress for smart. If you want only 1. hmm - might consider the Steinhart Ocean 1 - although do you realize that this is a homage watch to the rolex submariner ? That kind of thing sits well / ok with some and not ok with others.

As for quality and best value for money - I would have to say christopher ward


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2010)

normdiaz said:


> Sounds like you are about to fall victim to MWS (multiple watch syndrome) :lol: , a condition from which most of us here suffer to varying degrees. :cheers:


Jesus, I added a 7th watch to my collection last week, and right now I am waiting for someone to get back to me about an offer I've made on another. I sort of hope that they will decline my offer, as it's about the only way of saving me from myself.

I would rather eat cheese and pasta for three weeks than pass up the chance to buy a watch that I like.

Maybe an 'addicts support group' could be added as a subforum here?


----------



## Strumpa (May 27, 2010)

David Spalding: I will try to decide. I dont want an Invicta since they are so cheap, I just wanna spend my whole budget on one watch. Oh and I think I want an automatic watch, seems best for me.

BondandbigM: Yes I'm 19, but I think my mother could help me choose since shes a woman and women knows more about what looks nice than I do.

kc104: I realize that a diver is what I would like to have. I live 30 meters from the ocean so I swim alot in the summers etc.

I will probably be kinda rough with it so one more indicator that I should have a diver.

Dress, I dont really wear a suit very often but when I do, I would like to also wear my watch with it without it looking weird.

I really see what you mean about people have multiple watches 

I did not know that the Steinhart was a homage to the submariner, I dont know very much about watches :lookaround: I dont really care about that but I must say I'd rather have one that isnt a homage.

I've now been reading about the C6 Kingfisher since you guys seem to like Christopher Ward. It looks like a really nice watch. I see that it is quartz, googled it and found out that it means it's battery powered. This seems to be a problem for some watch bearers but I dont care about that. One thing though, how often do I have to change batteries?

I think I will go with the C6. What do you think??


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

Ok, so we are settled on a divers watch. Also know this - christopher ward offer a 60:60 guarentee meaning, you can use the watch for 60 days and if you don't like it, send it back (with no sign of use or damage) The other 60 is 60 months warranty. You will not find any other watch maker that offers you this for that kind of price.

Battery changes - for a watch like that, every 2 - 3 years. As for quartz vs Auto :

My friend, you may not care about it now, but when you get older I think you might. Many of us here feel a relationship with our watches that are autos, becasue we (our movement) is powering them. Also the second (seconds) hand. This will tick with a quartz while sweep with an auto.

Others will back me up here - there is nothing like watching a smooth sweep for a second hand, its the muts nuts. The ETA's used in Christopher wards and probebly the lowest quality ETA's of all versions, but that is still very reliable.

However the kingfisher auto is around 350 pounds so out of your budget.

Om_nom_nom_Watches - ill come with you to this clinic - i also need to be cured.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2010)

Strumpa said:


> I see that it is quartz, googled it and found out that it means it's battery powered. This seems to be a problem for some watch bearers but I dont care about that. One thing though, how often do I have to change batteries?
> 
> I think I will go with the C6. What do you think??


you could get a seiko kintetic with a rechargeable lithium ion battery

that way you won't have to worry about changing anything in it too often (about once every six years i think)

plus you get quartz accuracy with a nice characterful automatic movement

something like this...


----------



## Strumpa (May 27, 2010)

this is hard, maybe I will end up with the seiko black monster anyway xd


----------



## Strumpa (May 27, 2010)

Hmm, what is the difference between these two? They look exactly the same and the specs seem to be the same too.

http://www.christopherward.co.uk/c4sks.html

http://www.christopherward.co.uk/snc4sks-100.html

Also, I wonder how water resistant "5 atm" is. Can I shower with it? Swim with it in the ocean? Maybe dive a few meters down?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi Strumpa, welcome to the forum. :rltb: is a great place to be :yes:

I notice you quote a price in dollars ($) - so assume you are located out in the former colonies Stateside? If so, you could think about taking a look at a Timex Factory Outlet to see what they have in stock for your money :yes:

*BUT* my main reason for this suggestion is that you can try on watches of roughly the size and style you're thinking about just to get the feel of whether or not you want one with a bracelet, leather, big, small, gold, silver - whatever. 

As well as Timex you may well come across "sister" and asociated companies products in these stores, "Nautica" springs to mind. And often to be had for bargain prices, who knows, you might well buy one as a cheapo for everyday wear, and keep whatever you buy with the bulk of your budget as a "GOOD" watch - but that's the start of a collection :bangin:

You'll get onto the TImex Factory Stores locations if you go to the Timex website (Google for it) and follow the links there. This forum has a "no commercial website" linking policy. (Rightly so, our Uncle Roy at RLT pays for it out of his own pocket, and we respect his wishes in this matter) :notworthy:


----------



## Strumpa (May 27, 2010)

mel said:


> Alot of suggestions


Thanks mel but I'm sorry I live in Sweden 

Altough I might do as you said and go check out different types of watches in a shop. :naughty:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

kc104 said:


> (2) How rough are you going to be with it - play sports, *sex*, running. If so, you need something that can put up with some punishment. A diver type watch would be best for this.


Okay, I understand that a band can be exposed to sweat during running ... or sex ... but ... "rough with it?" What do YOU do with your watch while boinking? I usually put it on my wrist, or the night table.... 

Strumpa, I remember 19. No so long ago. You want a very special watch ... so take your time. Don't be in a rush to pick one, let your mind decide which watch really suits your style, personality, daily needs, and finally budget. Sometimes the watch you want isn't covered. I bought my first Seiko when I wanted a Rolex Air King, but had the budget of a teenager.

I still have that Seiko 5.


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Strumpa said:


> I realize that a diver is what I would like to have. I live 30 meters from the ocean so I swim alot in the summers etc.





Strumpa said:


> Thanks mel but I'm sorry I live in Sweden


Wow, you live in Sweden *AND* swim in the sea?! Now *THAT'S* brave!! Hats off to you!!


----------



## Strumpa (May 27, 2010)

Drum2000 said:


> Wow, you live in Sweden *AND* swim in the sea?! Now *THAT'S* brave!! Hats off to you!!


^^ It's not that cold in the summers ardon:


----------



## Strumpa (May 27, 2010)

I have settled for this watch. http://www.christopherward.co.uk/men/view-all/c4sks.html

The CW C4 Pergerine. I think it looks outstanding and it's really the kind of watch I want. And if I dont happend to like it, I can just send it back thanks to Christopher Wards outstanding 60:60 policy!

I just have one question. *Will 5 atm water resistance be enough for me?*

I shower every day, in the summers I go swim in the ocean like every day since the water is next to my house. I just want to be able to always have the watch on my wrist.

Also, Will it be able to withstand some punches? I will of course be gentle with it but an accident can happen easily. *Is this watch tough enough for a 19 year old?*

And, I know it's a quartz and you all seem to hate that here but I just can't afford a watch that is nicer than this one. It just looks so awesome! If you have any other suggestions, tell me!


----------



## Strumpa (May 27, 2010)

Sorry for writing 3 posts in a row but I have to tell you guys that I'm now thinking of buying the C6 Kingfisher instead of the C4 Pergerine. Heres the link to the C6, http://www.christopherward.co.uk/c6sks.html

Which watch would you choose and why?


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

"Okay, I understand that a band can be exposed to sweat during running ... or sex ... but ... "rough with it?" What do YOU do with your watch while boinking? I usually put it on my wrist, or the night table...."

Maybe removing the watch beforehand is not always a possibility or a choice. I won't even go into variations.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Strumpa said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> > Alot of suggestions
> ...


Ah, Sweden! Home of Triwa Watches whose advertising copy reads in part like this: "A Triwa wrist watch is not only a ticking piece of precision machinery telling you it's time for lunch, that you are terribly late, or that it is time to wake up, get out of bed and go home to your own apartment."


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

normdiaz said:


> Maybe removing the watch beforehand is not always a possibility or a choice. I won't even go into variations.


Ah you trapeze artists and your youthful rambunctiousness. 

Strumpa, I missed on how you settled on the CW line, but their prices seem reasonable. I like the C6 better. The C4 looks like just about every chrono that Seiko, Citizen, and every other watch manufacturer have to have in their catalog. The C6 has some distinctive touches that I can't recall seeing elsewhere. I'll say that again ... *distinctive.* Also affordable, so you could get a dressy leather strap, a Bond (or otherwise) nylon strap, and a tool. In other words, a whole kit.

You could also keep an eye out for an affordable watch for rough handling, wear in circles where you DON'T want to attract attention, or school gyms and open places where a watch placed down for a moment is a lost watch. Seiko has some nice watches, autos even, for < US$100.

Advisory: I've read some here say you shouldn't shower with your watch. The soap and hot/cold water extremes can be hard on the seals. I used to just hang it there after snorkeling and rinse it off in tepid water. Regardless, a "cheap" watch (< US$500) you can treat rough, and if it needs early retirement due to abuse, service it, give it a desk job, and move newer recruits to the frontline. Watches are like public transit buses, there will always be another coming along a short while.


----------



## Thus Spoke Zarathustra (Apr 16, 2010)

kc104 said:


> (7) Consider Tissot


The Tissot Ballade III is worth a look or the Le Locle if you prefer a more traditional look, both Automatic


----------



## Strumpa (May 27, 2010)

David Spalding said:


> Strumpa, I missed on how you settled on the CW line, but their prices seem reasonable. I like the C6 better. The C4 looks like just about every chrono that Seiko, Citizen, and every other watch manufacturer have to have in their catalog. The C6 has some distinctive touches that I can't recall seeing elsewhere. I'll say that again ... *distinctive.* Also affordable, so you could get a dressy leather strap, a Bond (or otherwise) nylon strap, and a tool. In other words, a whole kit.
> 
> You could also keep an eye out for an affordable watch for rough handling, wear in circles where you DON'T want to attract attention, or school gyms and open places where a watch placed down for a moment is a lost watch. Seiko has some nice watches, autos even, for < US$100.
> 
> Advisory: I've read some here say you shouldn't shower with your watch. The soap and hot/cold water extremes can be hard on the seals. I used to just hang it there after snorkeling and rinse it off in tepid water. Regardless, a "cheap" watch (< US$500) you can treat rough, and if it needs early retirement due to abuse, service it, give it a desk job, and move newer recruits to the frontline. Watches are like public transit buses, there will always be another coming along a short while.


I'm glad you like the C6 better cause I ordered it a few hours ago  I like it's looks very much!

I will probably be looking for some sort of matching leather strap that I can use with it.

About this you call "beater" watches, I might get the Invicta 8262(or what the number now was) to use. I guess you guys use cheap watches like the C6 as beaters but I'm not that rich ^^

About water, I understood that I can swim with the C6 and use it in the shower etc. But if I swim in saltwater I schould rinse it afterwards in warm water.

Is that correct?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Salt (SEA) water is corrosive to delicate items like watches, radio and electronic equipment if it manages to get to the insides. When I used to repair radio transmitter/receivers that had been in the sea (it happens :yes or pee-d on by guard dogs (and that happens as well :lookaround: ), we would submerge them in warm, gently running water for a day.

Then place them on a slightly heated pad to dry out, as used by home wine makers to ferment demijohn jars for maybe a week or more! Oft times we could rescue a radio that way, and a quick spray of Servisol cleaner spray and they would spring back to life. *BUT* this only works if you get the item immediately it's been submerged - so *YES* a very short rinse in warm water after swimming in seawater won't do any harm to clean salt from the outer case.

If the seals go and salt water gets inside a watch, the same sort of technique MIGHT work, but I wouldn't like to be the person doing it


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Strumpa

Enjoy your CW.

You could do a lot worse than go for an Amphibia as an everyday knockabout watch - cheap and built to withstand anything, even 19yr olds. It's not your typical diver but I reckon you'd end up loving it (like others here).










Cheers.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Strumpa said:


> I'm glad you like the C6 better cause I ordered it a few hours ago  I like it's looks very much!
> 
> I will probably be looking for some sort of matching leather strap that I can use with it.
> 
> ...


Well done, and congrats -- it looks like a fine watch.

I don't own any watches worth > $400 (depending on the collector), so not all of us are squandering 1000s on wrist candy.  It IS possible to be happy with something more humble, with character. I think that CW C6 will last you a long time.

A "beater" watch is the one you'll hardly shed a tear over if it's lost or stolen or (as 007 did in OHMSS) destroyed for the greater good in fist fight. For me, traveling is another venture during which a plain Jane watch is suited for. If you love this one, don't be embarrassed to wear a "cheapo" on days when you know you'll be leaving it in a gym locker, or motocrossing, or taking a few quick falls on the tatami. 

Yes, if you swim in salt water or (my opinion) in the highly treated water -- chlorine or otherwise -- of an indoor pool, yes, soak the watch in tepid water. I've read some posts from chaps here who claim that the "rapid pressure changes" associated with simply lap swimming with a watch subjects the seals to stress. More so than submerging to, say, 10M. I'm highly skeptical of that. But still, soak the watch in tepid water, swish it about gently a half a minute, and towel dry, and it should be fine. Wearing it in the shower is discouraged as soap, shampoo, etc can gum up the bezel, crown, cloud the finish ... and water resistant watches aren't really designed to withstand hot steam (I cringe when I think of the times I wore my "Arnold" into a sauna or jacuzzi). Be kind to your watch, take it off while you lather up.


----------



## Strumpa (May 27, 2010)

Thanks for all the good tips everyone! Will write here when my watch arrives! ^_^


----------



## Strumpa (May 27, 2010)

My C6 Diver Pro watch arrived today. There is a problem with it.

I got it out of the box and was very happy. Everything was fine until I tried setting the time. I do exactly as the instructions in the manual tells me to do. Unscrew crown, pull crown to position 2, set time, then push crown in and begin screwing it in. It works fine so far but here's my problem. When screwing in the crown, hands of the clock move backwards, the minute hand moves up to 30 minutes back, sometimes less. Another problem is that the whole clock stops ticking if I screw the crown all the way in.

I am very sad about this because I have really been looking forward to this watch that was a gift from my parents. It's very sad because I really thought that Christopher Ward had good quality watches but obviously that does'nt seem to be the case to me.

Now I see why they have a 60:60 plan...


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

Relax Strumpa. Here is what you do. Send an email to CW, in it, list exactly the problems that you have. Let them respond, they will most likely want you to send the watch back so they can fix it or send you out another one. They may also pay for your to send the watch back to them.

Maybe you just got a bad one. If you think that doesn't happen with watches that are worth 10 times your one, you're wrong. Sometimes it happens.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2010)

Strumpa said:


> My C6 Diver Pro watch arrived today. There is a problem with it.
> 
> I got it out of the box and was very happy. Everything was fine until I tried setting the time. I do exactly as the instructions in the manual tells me to do. Unscrew crown, pull crown to position 2, set time, then push crown in and begin screwing it in. It works fine so far but here's my problem. When screwing in the crown, hands of the clock move backwards, the minute hand moves up to 30 minutes back, sometimes less. Another problem is that the whole clock stops ticking if I screw the crown all the way in.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## Strumpa (May 27, 2010)

Well, ofcourse I will send it back. I'm just a little mad, would'nt you be? Think of my situation. My first watch and it does'nt even work :man_in_love:

I've already written them telling that I wanna send it back.


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

I have an O&W M4 and it keeps excellent time.

If I could only have one quality watch (Swiss ETA movement) this would be it. 

Get a refund on the CW and treat yourself to a watch that will stand comparison to the very best Switzerland has to offer.


----------



## Strumpa (May 27, 2010)

luddite said:


> I have an O&W M4 and it keeps excellent time.
> 
> If I could only have one quality watch (Swiss ETA movement) this would be it.
> 
> Get a refund on the CW and treat yourself to a watch that will stand comparison to the very best Switzerland has to offer.


I did look on O&W but I dont really like the style of those watches. A bit too girly for my taste I think.

Well, back on the saddle again. What do you guys think I schould do, get the same watch again or get the money back and choose another watch? I really like the looks of the C6 Diver Pro.


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

It is annoying. I'm sure it will all work out.


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

Hi. Sorry to hear about your misfortune.

I had a quick look at the CW forum and there are a couple of mentions on there of quality control problems, so maybe you got sent a duffer ? There are lots of other mentions about how brilliant they are too though, and how good their customer service is.

They will no doubt do whatever they can to rectify the problem. If i were you i'd call them in the morning. The number is on the Contact Us section on their site, along with returns forms etc for sending stuff back to them. You'll need to send it RMSD, but they reimburse you if the watch is found to be faulty.

Please let us know how this works out for you.


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

Strumpa said:


> I did look on O&W but I dont really like the style of those watches. A bit too girly for my taste I think.
> 
> Well, back on the saddle again. What do you guys think I schould do, get the same watch again or get the money back and choose another watch? I really like the looks of the C6 Diver Pro.


If a watch of mine failed in such spectacular fashion as the CW I would never buy another of that brand.

I never considers O&W to be girly.

You must be six foot six and built like a brick shot house.


----------



## Strumpa (May 27, 2010)

luddite said:


> If a watch of mine failed in such spectacular fashion as the CW I would never buy another of that brand.
> 
> I never considers O&W to be girly.
> 
> You must be six foot six and built like a brick shot house.


I think I'll replace this watch with another one just like it. If there is ANY problem with the new one I will get my money back.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

luddite said:


> I have an O&W M4 and it keeps excellent time.
> 
> If I could only have one quality watch (Swiss ETA movement) this would be it.
> 
> Get a refund on the CW and treat yourself to a watch that will stand comparison to the very best Switzerland has to offer.


I think we already sorted that out.... (Not that I disagree.)



Strumpa said:


> I did look on O&W but I dont really like the style of those watches. A bit too girly for my taste I think....


Best put on your fireproof pajamas, chum, such a statement is bound to attract "friendly fire" around this range. 

Anyway,...

I would trust in your initial decision that you liked this watch. You're disappointed with the quality control issue, but give the company a chance to rectify it. I would not accept any demands that you pay addition postage or processing above your cost to send it back to them (some firms will even provide you with that, Amazon.com for one). Once you have a working model in hand, I'm sure you'll feel less dejected and get back to loving your new watch.

Some firms may offer to repair the model you send back instead of sending a new one. Don't discount the value of having a factory technician personally fix and quality check a watch, the QC might be better than the manufacturing plant's workers.



luddite said:


> If a watch of mine failed in such spectacular fashion as the CW I would never buy another of that brand.


Good point, I did just that with a Stuhrling Classic that had multiple QC issues. And a major design flaw. Back after one day of wearing.


----------



## thomasaurus (May 31, 2010)

Hope this one works better! I was in your shoes a few weeks ago and only a couple of years older at 22. I settled for the black monster which I got for Â£150 with the bracelet off ebay new. Over the moon with it, great lume, really solid feeling and awesome quality for the price. Feels the right size on me too and great for work (joiner mainly), home, dress, casual and even when im away with the TA getting wet and muddy lol.


----------



## Strumpa (May 27, 2010)

thomasaurus said:


> Hope this one works better! I was in your shoes a few weeks ago and only a couple of years older at 22. I settled for the black monster which I got for Â£150 with the bracelet off ebay new. Over the moon with it, great lume, really solid feeling and awesome quality for the price. Feels the right size on me too and great for work (joiner mainly), home, dress, casual and even when im away with the TA getting wet and muddy lol.


Yeah I sure hope so!

Black monster was the first watch I looked on and I considered buying it for a few weeks but then I though I could buy something a little more expensive to get better quality, look how that went XD

I'm gonna get my new C6 Diver from Christopher Ward and maybe I will get a Black Monster aswell since they are so cheap and still good quality!


----------



## thomasaurus (May 31, 2010)

Strumpa said:


> thomasaurus said:
> 
> 
> > Hope this one works better! I was in your shoes a few weeks ago and only a couple of years older at 22. I settled for the black monster which I got for Â£150 with the bracelet off ebay new. Over the moon with it, great lume, really solid feeling and awesome quality for the price. Feels the right size on me too and great for work (joiner mainly), home, dress, casual and even when im away with the TA getting wet and muddy lol.
> ...


yeah I was on the fence for a while but I read by a few people that the quality is more like watches several times what they cost abd I have to agree, it certainly feels it. Plus the lume is one of the best you'll ever find! When I go to bed every night I can't resist playing with it (the WATCH) because it glows so well haha!

I stuck a few pics up the other day I the general section, Go have a gander and see what you think


----------



## Strumpa (May 27, 2010)

thomasaurus said:


> yeah I was on the fence for a while but I read by a few people that the quality is more like watches several times what they cost abd I have to agree, it certainly feels it. Plus the lume is one of the best you'll ever find! When I go to bed every night I can't resist playing with it (the WATCH) because it glows so well haha!
> 
> I stuck a few pics up the other day I the general section, Go have a gander and see what you think


Yeah it seems like a great watch for that price! Nice pictures


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

Quality control issues ! that is news to me.

Mate if I were you, I would say to CW, Ok, I will not go for a refund, but having read through your forum and discovered that you have had some quality control problems, I would like to request the following. That my replacement is tested by someone at CW (personally at their UK base) to make sure all is working. Add also that, you are requesting that because if this one (the new one) is not right, you will not ask for another one and just want a refund.

I shall guarantee you something mate. If you get one that is the way it is supposed to be, with no faults, it will be all that you have hoped for. CW is a good company that pride themselves on good customer service.


----------



## dtc2 (Mar 7, 2010)

I have just bought a 2nd hand tutima DI300 for 400 euros.

its a touch over your budget but as its 2nd hand i've saved quite a lot on the new price and it has a few tiny marks on it so I can wear it without being to worried.

its a fantastic looking watch i'm very pleased with it.

I also have an O&W mirage III and also think that is a very ncie watch my only criticism is the plastic bezzle which marks easily. If that were metal it woiuld make it that touch better IMO.

looking to add an O&W cobra to my small collection at some point soon.


----------



## Strumpa (May 27, 2010)

kc104 said:


> Quality control issues ! that is news to me.
> 
> Mate if I were you, I would say to CW, Ok, I will not go for a refund, but having read through your forum and discovered that you have had some quality control problems, I would like to request the following. That my replacement is tested by someone at CW (personally at their UK base) to make sure all is working. Add also that, you are requesting that because if this one (the new one) is not right, you will not ask for another one and just want a refund.
> 
> I shall guarantee you something mate. If you get one that is the way it is supposed to be, with no faults, it will be all that you have hoped for. CW is a good company that pride themselves on good customer service.


Yeah I will tell them that! Thanks for the advice


----------



## Strumpa (May 27, 2010)

I must say, Christopher Ward has the greatest customer service I've ever experienced before. I sent my watch back to get a replacement and they have been very kind and easy to talk to, very responsive too! My replacement watch is now on it's way to me. They also payed my shipping cost which was 25 GBP.

Their 60:60 guarantee is just great so I would recommend a CW watch to anyone since if you dont like it, you can just send it back for a full refund.


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

We may just get there in the end after all!


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Strumpa said:


> I must say, Christopher Ward has the greatest customer service I've ever experienced before. I sent my watch back to get a replacement and they have been very kind and easy to talk to, very responsive too! My replacement watch is now on it's way to me. They also payed my shipping cost which was 25 GBP.
> 
> Their 60:60 guarantee is just great so I would recommend a CW watch to anyone since if you dont like it, you can just send it back for a full refund.


They may be thinking in the back of their minds that if they send you a spot-on quality replacement, you might register on their forums and share the good news. It's always a good mark of a firm that "makes it right" and earns your appreciation and return business. A customer won over means five more walking in the door. ... Particularly (I should think) in this market of fine watches. :yahoo:

... You are EXPECTED to post pics (glamour shot, wrist shot, action/outdoors shot) of your watch when you have it in hand. :naughty:


----------



## Strumpa (May 27, 2010)

Now I've had the watch for a few days. I really like it! I've had no kind of problems with it and it have only lost a few seconds in 3 days. I get many compliments about it from my friends and I'm very happy about the watch.

But I have a few general questions about watches. I haven't used it in water and I'm not sure if I'm going to but it would be fun to try once or twice. If I do this, what will I have to do afterwards? I've read that you should rinse it in warm fresh water, how long after the swim can you do this? I dont want to have to run to a water-source just after I've been swimming. And for how long should I rinse it? Some people say that you should leave it in fresh water over night after swimming with it. What do you think is best?

Also, about maintenance, what should I do and how often? So far I've been using the fiber cleaning cloth that CW sent with the watch everyday but I guess that isn't enough to maintain the looks of the watch as long as possible. Some people say you should wash it in water and use soap. Is this right, and how often should I do it? Is this enough or is there anything else I can do? Something said something about using a soft-brush to clean the watch, is this good and should I use water when doing it?

Thank you very much and I really appreciate if you answer to any of my questions!


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

Wana see some pics of this bad boy now. As for maintenance, yeah wash it. Every day sounds too much to me. Soap is ok for bracelet. Don't go made with soap and water on the glass front, just use some water and a cloth.

U wana know how to maintain the watch for a long time ! Take care of it and don't do anything silly with it.

Unless memory does not serve, I am glad to have been the one to have introduced u to CW and are happy u r happy.

Enjoy your watch


----------



## Strumpa (May 27, 2010)

kc104 said:


> Wana see some pics of this bad boy now. As for maintenance, yeah wash it. Every day sounds too much to me. Soap is ok for bracelet. Don't go made with soap and water on the glass front, just use some water and a cloth.
> 
> U wana know how to maintain the watch for a long time ! Take care of it and don't do anything silly with it.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the information! And also, thanks for helping me find my CW watch!  I couldn't be happier!

The watch will get it's first wash later today!

About pics, my camera is pretty bad but I can try to make it look good! Until then, here's a video I made, go to about 3 minutes if you only want to see the watch.






Pictures are on their way!

Thank you


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Very nice. I would go easy on soapy water (if you do, use simple, Castile or biodegradable soap, and very little). Try not to expose it to industrial solvents or cleaners, and you shouldn't need to "wash" it often.

I've recently bought two second hand watches, and both stem tubes had a little dirt/grime on them, so you might take it to a jeweler/watchsmith annually for an inspection to see if any more detailed cleaning is needed. My Seikos have proven significantly immune to accumulated dirt deposits.

When I snorkeled in the Carib', I would simply dunk the watch in a basin of tepid fresh water, maybe move it about a bit, shower, and take it out 20-30 minutes later. Overnight? I suppose if you DIVE a little deeper, sure, but I usually only went down 5 meters at most. I don't see why to soak it overnight unless you want to show off to someone. "Look, this glass is for my dentures, and this glass is for my watch." (Youv'e got a few years before that routine.  )


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2010)

David Spalding said:


> "Look, this glass is for my dentures, and this glass is for my watch."


"This is my rifle, this is my gun."


----------



## Strumpa (May 27, 2010)

My first watch is now kinda broken. I have loved it like a child and really taken care of it but because of a very unfortunate accident, the bracelet is now broken(just one of the pins that go into the case was bent a little so this is easy fixable) and some water entered the casing. CW will repair it for Â£50GPB so it's not so bad as I first thought.

This happend a few days ago and to my amazement the watch is still ticking, at first it was kind of slow and went 30 minutes late in the first day but now it's correct. Maybe because the water is evaporating or something? I'm just glad that I can repair it for a cheap price instead of buying a new one. I know you might be thinking I'm just a stupid teenager who can't take care of his watch, that is why I bought an affordable one that does'nt cost a fortune.

First I was really sad but now I just look forward to getting it back in full function. 

Will be posting as soon as I have more news.


----------



## thomasaurus (May 31, 2010)

Not too bad, I broke my beater the other day on exercise in Brecon, hence why I use a beater. Good luck with getting it back to scratch!


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Spring bars are easy to replace, our host sells the tools, and people here can coach you on using them.

Getting water into the case, though ... that must've been SOME KIND of accident. Perhaps you need a tougher "beater" watch ... G-Shock ... or a Seiko Monster (though my 7S26 is tough as nails). Something you can beat on and not damage ... or if you do damage it, replace it for ~ the cost of the repairs.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2010)

David Spalding said:


> G-Shock


Now pretty much the standard against which all other beaters are measured. :umnik:


----------



## Ryan1984 (Jul 31, 2010)

Strumpa said:


> thomasaurus said:
> 
> 
> > Hope this one works better! I was in your shoes a few weeks ago and only a couple of years older at 22. I settled for the black monster which I got for Â£150 with the bracelet off ebay new. Over the moon with it, great lume, really solid feeling and awesome quality for the price. Feels the right size on me too and great for work (joiner mainly), home, dress, casual and even when im away with the TA getting wet and muddy lol.
> ...


I'm new to watch collecting myself dude, and the black monster was the first watch i purchased. It's great value for money and extremely comfortable. Also it isn't as big as you might expect as it even sits well on my small girly wrists!

Ryan


----------



## Ryan1984 (Jul 31, 2010)

Ryan1984 said:


> Strumpa said:
> 
> 
> > thomasaurus said:
> ...


Ignore the above post, i just backtracked and realised you have purchased a watch, apologies!

Ryan


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

This thread has been going quite some time now. I expect the OP is middle aged and has quite a collection by now.


----------

